# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Dec 30, 2021  Quebec Descending Into FULL FASCISM

## El Guapo

Bonne Année Quebec

----------

Kodiak (01-01-2022),Madison (01-01-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-01-2022),Physics Hunter (01-01-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Great and interesting video!

Australia fell.
Looks like part of Canadia is falling.

Interesting that we hear the same bell ringing, that the would be tin pot dictator tyrants are choosing the most offensive measures to see how far people can be pushed.   :Thinking: 

If you follow me here much, I do not like conspiracy theories.  Occam's (or Hanlon's) Razor usually sends them to deserving ruin quickly.
But there could be an underlying truth emerging here.
They just want to know how far can they go.

[RANT]
AND WHY THE HELL IS THERE A "*THEY*"!?!?!?!?!??! [/RANT}

----------

El Guapo (01-01-2022),Esdraelon (01-01-2022),Mr. Claws (01-01-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-01-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

Canada should have let them go their own way years ago.

----------


## jwbooth

413F9BCA-84B2-44D5-9BF7-EAC429497322.jpeg

----------


## Esdraelon

It takes a surprisingly small group of angry malcontents - who are willing to fight - to ruin ANY government's plans.  Just sayin'...

----------

El Guapo (01-01-2022),Hillofbeans (01-01-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

Yep, like he said the people go along with it.  That is the main problem much like the people in New York City.   It was hilarious and sad watching them celebrating New Years last night all masked up outside.   I'm sure @Madison is not happy with her province right now.

----------

El Guapo (01-01-2022),Madison (01-01-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-01-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> It takes a surprisingly small group of angry malcontents - who are willing to fight - to ruin ANY government's plans.  Just sayin'...


That's how the situation with Quebec got so bad in the first place. 

Google _FLQ_ to learn more if you wish.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-01-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> Yep, like he said the people go along with it.  That is the main problem much like the people in New York City.   It was hilarious and sad watching them celebrating New Years last night all masked up outside.   I'm sure @Madison is not happy with her province right now.


The icing on the cake of that hilarity was the proposal, then those 2 face-diaper wearing Covidians kissed for a long time with their masks on, THEN he pulled his mask down to holler his name at Miss GhettoFabulous who was congratulating them.

----------

El Guapo (01-01-2022),Kodiak (01-01-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

But wait...it gets worse:

 Here's the Prime Fuckwit himself on French language tv calling antivax people 'misogynists and racists... and asking why they should be tolerated'. 

https://mobile.twitter.com/BLNewsMed...97765890277380


Maxime Bernier called him out.

Maxime Bernier on Twitter: 

"Psychopathe fasciste" ...sounds about right.

----------

Hillofbeans (01-01-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-01-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

"Psychopathe fasciste faggot"  sounds _righter_

----------

Hillofbeans (01-01-2022),Madison (01-01-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-01-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

How in the world do these complete morons get in power?

----------

El Guapo (01-01-2022),Hillofbeans (01-01-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Yep, like he said the people go along with it.  That is the main problem much like the people in New York City.   It was hilarious and sad watching them celebrating New Years last night all masked up outside.   I'm sure @Madison is not happy with her province right now.


You know that I hate Canada and Quebec Governments

It's indeed a  *Full Fascist* Country right now 
and I m sick of it

I did work with a *fuckin mask in my face at my job 7 hours a day*
since 2 fucking years.....I was very patient and hoping the crap to stop.

NO. After 2 years ..same shit  :Angry20: 

No wonder why I just did quit my job this month of December 2021
and I can tell you I loved/adore my job.........
I might go back (part time only) IF things to be back *normal*

Masks are NOT healthy it cause more harm than good physically and mentally


PS. What Viva Frei said in his video is all true

----------

El Guapo (01-01-2022),Foghorn (01-01-2022),Kodiak (01-01-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-07-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> You know that I hate Canada and Quebec Governments
> 
> It's indeed a  *Full Fascist* Country right now 
> and I m sick of it
> 
> I did work with a *fuckin mask in my face at my job 7 hours a day*
> since 2 fucking years.....I was very patient and hoping the crap to stop.
> 
> NO. After 2 years ..same shit 
> ...


Sorry Maddie, I didn't know you had to wear one at work.  I cannot imagine having to wear one of those stifling things all day.  Its bad enough if I have a doctors appointment and have to wear it for an hour.

----------

Madison (01-01-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-07-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Sorry Maddie, I didn't know you had to wear one at work.  I cannot imagine having to wear one of those stifling things all day.  Its bad enough if I have a doctors appointment and have to wear it for an hour.


It was a kind of slow torture.


We also have to wear those rag/diaper in our faces 
when we go in stores for grocery or other places and to go Dr too

----------

Foghorn (01-01-2022),Kodiak (01-01-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-07-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

They pulled the same last-minute 'no new year's celebrations' bullshit here in BC too. Bad enough on it's own, but they didn't pull the 'curfew' bullshit. 

*THAT* is beyond the pale. Un. Fucking. Believable.

----------

Kodiak (01-01-2022),Madison (01-01-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

Man we are quite fortunate here in Arizona USA.  None of that bs except hospitals.

----------

Madison (01-01-2022)

----------


## Madison

It's just NOT NORMAL and WE have to make it stop

----------

Kodiak (01-01-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-07-2022)

----------


## Madison

This is OUR  Chinese Canada Pro-Covid Restrictionist Communist  Dr Tam

----------

Kodiak (01-01-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> This is OUR  Chinese Canada Pro-Covid Restrictionist Communist  Dr Tam


Deport her ass back to China if she loves tyranical government.

----------

Madison (01-01-2022)

----------


## Madison

I want to vote for  QCP / Quebec Elections Oct 2022

Here what they have to offer
https://www.conservative.quebec/values


Tell me what you think

----------


## Madison

Full fascism / Communist Kanadakistan as well

Can you believe all those wet cunts over a shitface crook idiot puppet

We have to do something about it ..but what !!!  :Dontknow:

----------

Kodiak (01-07-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

What a douchebag!  Notice he doesn't mention the genocide going on in that country with hundreds of concentration camps for those that dare question this evil regime.   He's a typical far left loon that idolizes brutal dictators.   How in the world did Canada re-elect this asshat?

----------

Madison (01-07-2022)

----------


## Madison

> What a douchebag!  Notice he doesn't mention the genocide going on in that country with hundreds of concentration camps for those that dare question this evil regime.   He's a typical far left loon that idolizes brutal dictators.   How in the world did Canada re-elect this asshat?


I didn't. But some did ...or it was a fucked up election starting in 2015
and shitface still there . 
(6 fuckin years of BAD  BAD BAD ECONOMY)   :Angry20: 
When that idiot said = 
The BUDGET WILL BALANCE ITSELF    :Geez: 
I have the video when he say that !!!

Canada should only have 2 mandates just like in USA
WE really have to change the way Elections etc ..works

ME: funny, 
but not funny cuz my budget doesn't balance itself

----------


## Neo

When the city of Quebec fell the armies of France withdrew from the continent, French soldiers were returned to Britain on prison barges. There they were put to use in farm labouring and public building projects.
For the surviving French civilians and all French farmers the British rounded every last one and compelled them to swear an oath of loyalty to the crown else wise they’d be returned to Britain for subjugation.
All the French speaking population that were left duly swore forever more loyalty to the crown and Great Britain, to utter the words of separation and self government is sedition.

----------


## Madison

> Bonne Année Quebec


FULL RETARD GOVERNMENT
But kind of hilarious in a way  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Madison

You have Fauci  *puppy Torturer
We have  Arruda  * the Clown

Here in Quebec Gov retard Dr Arruda ( the guy with glasses)

----------

